# Liner Burrowing. Urgh.



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't been on here in FOREVER, so, hello again, everyone!!
I have a little problem with Freya. She's been burrowing underneath her liner a lot lately.
I have double layered fleece liners, folded over once, so that means four layers of fleece. She always gets to the bottom plastic.
For some, this isn't much of a problem. For me, it is. You see, she's come to think of her new hiding place as her new litter box.
This means lots of hard cage cleaning for me. Her little hedgie poops get stuck under there and it's super hard to clean it all out. It's quite bothersome, really.
She never really took to using the litter box when I tried to train her anyway. She always just used her wheel for that.
But under her liner? No. I am not liking this at all.
Is there any way for me to get her to stop? It's very frustrating. And her cage is BIG. And on the floor. It's a C&C and I used almost every cube piece to make that mansion of a cage. Anyway, since her cage is so big and on the floor, it's hard to clean in the first place, so with all the poops in the bottom it is ridiculous.
Any solutions? She has an igloo, a tshirt, a fleece blankie, and a crinkle tunnel to hide in.
I just don't know how to get her to stop.
Maybe a better hidey spot? I don't know. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you tried weighting down the fleece? I know some people use smooth rocks (like river rocks) set around the edge of the fleece to hold it down. If you don't like that idea, or don't think it would work, you can get stick-on velcro strips from a store like Joann's Fabrics and stick one side to the floor of the cage and the other to the fleece. She'd probably still be able to get in between the layers, but not between the fleece and the plastic.


----------



## NoBeardPete (Jan 24, 2012)

It's worth trying out a better hiding spot. Let us know how it works.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

have you tried 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8313
and 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8314


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmm. I haven't tried velcro, but she's very persistent. I can imagine her sneaking under somehow unless I line the whole cage with it. 
I might have to try to weigh it down. I've got stuff on all sides of her cage but she always ends up moving something. Maybe I'll try something heavier. Would a brick or something work? She might have fun climbing on it. It's kind of a rough surface though... not sure. I'll find something, I guess. 
And I'm also probably going to get her a better hiding place. I'm thinking about some sort of snuggle sack. Maybe a snuggle sack with a blanket or two in it... she really likes to burrow to the bottom of things.
Thank you all for your helpful suggestions!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LIner diving only bothers me when they potty under there. Sometimes the reason they choose to potty under the liner is because they want privacy. I've had a couple of girls who had a second igloo specifically as their out house. I discovered this with Abby, one of my moms who decided to pull everything out of her nest box and use it to potty in. I gave her a second nest box and she used one for babies, the other was her litter box. It worked great for both of us and kept her cage nice and clean. It's worth trying with your girl.


----------

